# Team BLD One Handed - 41 seconds.



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know if I should of put this in the other thread or not, but Eric started the other one so it's my turn now. 

Again, Eric calling and Anthony solving.

Not too bad for OH. 






It looks like a +2 in the video, but Eric said he checked and it wasn't, so I'll trust him lol.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 30, 2009)

I suck at OH good job


----------



## Eric Limeback (Jun 30, 2009)

lol man that really really really DOES look close to a +2 from that angle. and to make it better I just grabbed the cube instantly off camera lol and checked if it was +2 (then once I noticed it wasn't i re-scrambled)

it still looks sketchy though lol. but 43 wouldn't be bad either XD


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Not too bad for OH.


lolwut, 41s is _insane_ for OH team bld


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 30, 2009)

Dang that's good, where were you when you did this?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Dang that's good, where were you when you did this?



TOS in Canada. xD


----------

